# Rinehart Targets: A Premium Deer Target for Serious Hunters



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

A Premium Deer Target for Serious Hunters

Janesville, WI. - Rinehart Targets is pleased to include the new Booner Buck 3D target to an already stellar family of shooting targets. This beautifully sculpted buck boasts a trophy size simulated weight of 200 pounds and a 10 point spread that will help tame that troublesome buck fever.

Rinehart has constructed this target out of its legendary “self-healing” foam for maximum durability. The signature series foam insert and replaceable core is more than capable of stopping all arrows and bolts in their tracks. Easy arrow removal makes tugging and pulling with all your strength a thing of the past. The Booner buck stands at 58” tall, 45” long and 12” wide, creating a target fit for all shooters. 

The Booner Buck retails for $299.99 and is waiting to take on your arrows in preparation for the next Boon and Crocket buck that comes your way.

For product information and media inquiries, please contact Glenn Walker, [email protected] 

About Rinehart Targets:
Since 1999 Rinehart Targets has been manufacturing the best 3-D archery targets on the market. A combination of quality, durability and unique offerings makes this product one of a kind. Rinehart has continued to expand their product family with the introduction of the Rhino Series™ for the 2013 season. Rinehart’s diverse target line has been extremely well received by all levels of archery shooters and will continue to introduce cutting-edge technology in the future.









AT NEWS


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice. Best targets out there!


----------



## mdrdlee (Jun 11, 2005)

Is there an insert in this target?


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

x2 on the best targets out there....worth every penny.


----------



## Flyguy (Jul 4, 2006)

Agreed; love my 18-1.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

mdrdlee said:


> Is there an insert in this target?


doesn't look like it


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

No insert,no sale for me


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

Says replaceable core in the description.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

mdrdlee said:


> Is there an insert in this target?


From the second paragraph - "The signature series foam insert and replaceable core is more than capable of stopping all arrows and bolts in their tracks"


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Words are cheap,I see no insert,even when magnified.That was just a general reference to their targets as a whole,I believe.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I saw this ad and don't see a replaceable insert in the pic. It does mention it in the description though.


----------



## knoxy_14 (Oct 11, 2013)

i guess its just me that sees the insert... lol unless thats just organs....


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

knoxy_14 said:


> i guess its just me that sees the insert... lol unless thats just organs....


Yes but it doesn't look replaceable from the pic.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

No, it doesn't look like it has a insert, but there's a link to contact. Should get that answered pretty quick. If not, I've got James's cell phone # and email


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Love my 18-1. Bought the Woodland buck target and it didn't last a year. It was no better than the cheap Delta targets I had bought in the past.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

mez said:


> Love my 18-1. Bought the Woodland buck target and it didn't last a year. It was no better than the cheap Delta targets I had bought in the past.


Are you talking about the insert or the entire target? My Woodland Buck has taken a beating.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Both. Went through 2 inserts in less than a year and the target broke in half beneath the insert.


----------



## Forcepro (Jan 21, 2014)

I called Rinehart about the Booner Buck target. They said the photograph is of a prototype made without an insert. Production models WILL have an insert.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

My club has many Rinehart targets. Some of them have been shot hundreds and hundreds of times. I can't see where a single owner is going to wear one of these out in a year's time unless you shoot broadheads into it.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

I wont buy rhinehart targets because of the simple reason once the target is shot out below the insert the target fall apart and with a McKenzie you can replace the whole front section. I think rhinehart is the best but I cant afford to buy a new target every time they get shot out below the insert. I have a stone sheep shot out a mule deer antelope and soon to be catalina.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

There is a visible insert in the picture above...it has an insert.


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a visible insert in the picture above...it has an insert.


No... There's not. Read post 18. What you're seeing are organ lines


----------



## Archery Agents (Jan 23, 2014)

That target looks cool!


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Says it will have an insert.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

D.Short said:


> Words are cheap,I see no insert,even when magnified.That was just a general reference to their targets as a whole,I believe.


Wrong. This was their display model they made to take to the trade shows. I've seen the target in person and talked to them in person at the ATA show. You can magnify it all you want but the retail ones will have inserts, just like the description says.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

thebeav said:


> I wont buy rhinehart targets because of the simple reason once the target is shot out below the insert the target fall apart and with a McKenzie you can replace the whole front section. I think rhinehart is the best but I cant afford to buy a new target every time they get shot out below the insert. I have a stone sheep shot out a mule deer antelope and soon to be catalina.


Simple fix. Stop shooting them below the insert


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I will be buying one.


----------



## bradshadow (Oct 28, 2009)

meh, looks weird, not inexpensive


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice target.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice looking target, I will be buying one of these. To those that say they don't like the Rhinehardts because of the replaceable kill zone you need to look at the McKenzie Pro line of targets. most of them have replaceable kill zones just like the Rhineharts. My local shop has 20 of the new McKenzies and the only one that doesn't have a replaceable kill zone is the standing bear. The old McKenzies used replaceable mid sections but most of their targets [even cheaper targets] are replaceable kill zones now. Also if you are shooting out the bottom you need more practice. LOL


----------



## tylerbenelli (Oct 7, 2013)

Im in! its about time i replace my 18-1


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

looks great, but i am satisfied with my broadhead buck, it is a awesome target pounded it for 2 years with 80lb bows, replaced insert this year. I will just keep my $100 and shoot at a deer target with a smaller rack. lol


----------



## KONG 3D TARGETS (Jul 19, 2016)

*price..*

how much is the price for this 3d ????


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Three year old thread here ^^^^


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Not very good reviews either. Spend 200 more and get there top of the line.


----------

